# Omega Movements Used In 6B/159 Watches



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, have just joined but have previously learnt a lot from the site postings.

I have two omega 6B/159 watches. The first is inscribed "A.M. 6B/159 A5328", the movement number 9779xxx and under the balance wheel the code "30 T2 SC". The second watch is inscribed "A.M. 6B/159 5585/43", the movement numbed 9701xxx. The code under the balance wheel is however "30 SC T2".

I had thought this was an error in sequencing but have found recently references to a "30 SC T2" code but the information is conflicting. Ideally I would be grateful if anyone can confirm that this caliber / code was used in the omega 6B/159 watches.

At present I am unable to post images but both movements are 16 jewels and to my amateur eye, identical, as are the alloy case, stainless steel back, blue steel hands etc.

Thanks for any advice.

David


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

I assume that these watches are the small (32mm) steel (or steel back/alloy top) watches. The 30T2 is just the caliblre number and the SC denotes centre second hand. I would have thought (without seeing photos) that there was nothing to worry about


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

aroma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I assume that these watches are the small (32mm) steel (or steel back/alloy top) watches. The 30T2 is just the caliblre number and the SC denotes centre second hand. I would have thought (without seeing photos) that there was nothing to worry about


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your response, also seem to have managed to have muddled up posting a reply, sorry.

You are right the cases are alloy and stainless steel. I was aware that the "SC" denoted centre seconds. It has only been with recent research that I discovered that there seemed to be a 30T2SC and a 30SCT2. The latter calibre has been referred to as a 30mm movement, and a mark 7.

I suppose you always want the piece of mind that everything is in order.

Thank you again for replying.

Regards

David


----------

